# Prototype RR Practices Manuals



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi -

I'm not sure which forum this belongs in, so I'm putting it here.

I have acquired some handbooks about prototype practices from long ago. It's time for them to have a new home. I doubt that they are worth much, if you are interested enough to pay postage, I think that would be OK. I have one copy of each. Package deal only, all or none. They are:

Wheel and Axle Manual Standard and Recommended Practice published by the AAR. February, 1951. Paperback, 264 pages, 7 1/2 inches tall, 5 inches wide. Everything you ever wanted to know about wheels, how they were made, a lengthy description of their defects, with photographs, and how to repair them.

Southern Pacific Hospital Department Rules and Regulations. February,1950. 18 pages, 6 inches tall by 3 3/4 inches wide. Their entire health plan, in plain language and 18 pages...

Feed Valve Code of Tests and Repair Instructions. Westinghouse Air Brake Company, January 1947. 7 inches high, 4 3/4 inches wide. Front and rear covers stained, otherwise excellent condition 8 page foldout. Cutaway diagrams of five different parts, Describes repairs and tests.

Nathan Type DV Valveless Mechanical Lubricator Booklet of Instructions. Nathan Manufacturing Co, 1938. Very clean condition. Descriptions, cut-away drawings, maintenance suggestions. 

Gary


----------

